# florida flats boats vs. texas flats boats



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm just looking for some opinions here: How do the florida style flats boats (Maverick HPX or Hewes tailfisher) stack up against the texas boats (shallow sport,etc.)in fishing texas waters? Particularly backlakes like POC type water. It seems like the florida boats have a better fit & finish & will float really shallow, but the texas boats have the holeshot advantage. Any thoughts?


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Earlier this year, I replaced my loaded Maverick HPX-T and Stiffy pole with a loaded Explorer 1850 w/TRP and trolling motor. If you want to pole, the Florida boats weigh less and are easier/better to pole. If you are going to wade or use a trolling motor, the Texas boats, as well as some of the larger Florida boats, give you a much better ride on windy days and higher top speed.

The Maverick floated in 5-6 inches and the Explorer floats in 7+ inches. I found both got up in 12 inches of hard sand (9-10 inches min for the HPX-T) each with a jackplate and propped appropriately.

Charles


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Shallow running ability, that is what seperates them. Florida flats are several feet deep and Texas flats are inches deep and run for miles on end so shallow draft it IMPERATIVE. The Texas boats will run circles around the florida boats in my opinion.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

What Stew said.


~Jb


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

What they said...


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

If they worked as well hear they would build them like that hear because they do had nicer lines but don't run as shallow like stew said Floridas flats are deeper and usually have small channels close by to pole to to get on top if you stop way back in texas marsh you may be poling for miles. I pulled my boatright texas scotter to the keys a few years ago I had people rolling down their windows on the highway asking me what the hell it was even the marine patrols were pulling me over to get on it & check it out. They all liked it.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Although it's generally true that the Florida style boats take more water to run, it's not true of the Maverick HPX-T. This boat has a tunnel hull and the motor sits well up within it. When trimmed out, it will run in less than 5" of water. I've been through some incredibly skinny water with my Maverick - way up in the pucker factor.

Fortunately, unlike most Texas style boats, the Maverick HPX-T runs and floats in about the same amount of water. So, it's unlikely that you will get it hard aground. I've run out of water a time or two, but then the boat is virtually floating and I'm usually only a few feet from floatable water. The hull weighs only 425 pounds and so It's normally just a few strokes of the push pole to get it back to the "deep" again.

As Charles (Fishsmart) says, the HPX-T is the best boat if you want the ability to run skinny and pole the flats. If you're going to wade most of the time, it would be better to get a bigger boat. Here's a picture of my baby, and I couldn't be happier with it:


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Is the HPX-T a flat bottom? If not, then draft will suffer a little. Our skiffs are shallow draft first, shallow runners second. If you can't float then there is no sense in being able to run shallow.


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

Hands down, Newwater Curlew. This is built in Texas, for Texas fishing. Much like a florida flats boat, tunnel hull, floats in 5" and runs in less. You can pole or troll, and the low open deck makes it great for fly, casting, or wading. The only drawback is you don't want to run across a big body of 2'-3' w/ whitecaps. I plan my fishing a little more and trailer closer to my area. http://www.newwaterboatworks.com


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

The HPX-T's hull is completely flat in the back and it has a slight V in the forward half of the hull to make for a smoother ride. I can use the trim tabs to put the bow down some while going into the waves, and it helps to break up the waves and keep them from pounding into the hull as they would in a purely flat bottomed boat. As I mentioned, it floats in an honest 5-6", which is as shallow as anyone could possibly need.

I agree with your comment that it does no good to run shallow but float deep, but plenty of "skinny water" boats do just that. And when they run just an inch too shallow, they're going to be stuck a long time. I haven't heard of a boat that floats shallower than it runs, but the Maverick is about as close to "equal" as it gets.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

tatteredflag said:


> Hands down, Newwater Curlew. This is built in Texas, for Texas fishing. Much like a florida flats boat, tunnel hull, floats in 5" and runs in less. You can pole or troll, and the low open deck makes it great for fly, casting, or wading. The only drawback is you don't want to run across a big body of 2'-3' w/ whitecaps. I plan my fishing a little more and trailer closer to my area. http://www.newwaterboatworks.com


Not very dry boat with very little fishing space . Good for drifting and poling.
Like you said flats only not getting there.


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*Curlew*

Panamajack99:

Your right about not using this boat to get there so I try to plan around that.

I haven't had a problem w/ the boat being wet - quite the opposite (unless I leave the jackplate down when I get on plane). With a 1' - 2' chop, I can run fine and not have any problems w/ it wet.

As far as fishing space, I have much more deck than most. With a 102" beam and no freeboard, you get all kinds of room for a boat under 18'.

I see you too are in SA. PM me and let's see if I can't get you out and change your mind.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

thanks , but no thanks.I happen to know Tim and his brother Andy .I have been in several of his boats and I personal don't care for them. Andy tried to get me to buy one when I was boat shopping last year. Not enough space for me! I fish with my brothers and my father and that boat want take me where I need to go. and get us back.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

EMT, If you want to get a lot of opinions on the Florida style boats check out this website and go to either the Florida Sportsman or the Shallow Water boating forum. http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/. I've never been in a Florida style boat, but I am very intrigued by them, and that style of fishing.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Boatright??????*

Ever try a Boatright?? Mine, a 2072, runs as shallow as it floats & goes through 2ft chop like butter..... course I cheated & put a 150 TRP on her... goes like stink also....

I have been really pleased with the amount of deck space, storage & general performance of this boat.... I have also been fishing POC area for over 50 years, owned a lot of boats, but this is the last one....

Supergas


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

Florida boats are built more with poling in mind and also a lot of thought to hull slap. They are not as shallow as say the Pescador or Shallow sport unless you buy under 17 feet and then you have severely limited your ability to fish in all conditions. The comment about picking your days and areas is very true with the small boats.

The Cup and the FLW tour are big on small Rangers and the like but after all the travel and the venues from Texas to Florida I think their days are numbered except for highly specialized fishing. Bigger boats can now travel and drift extremely shallow and they can get you to the other side and back again while making long runs.

The Florida boats are also layed out much better with fish ability in mind and not just bathtub clones like so many of the older boats that we are used to seeing. 

Ranger Bob

Team Ranger Bob proudly supports these fine sponsors.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

i use a dargel skout 186 w/ 115hp yammy and really love it
it goes everywhere i need it to
i even clamp on lights and flounder with it

capt henry


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

One thing I _do_ hate about Florida style boats is being the passenger. Sitting on that bench with really nothing to hold on to and constantly fighting to keep from falling backwards at 50 mph gets old.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*New Water Boat Works*

None better, period.



tatteredflag said:


> Hands down, Newwater Curlew. This is built in Texas, for Texas fishing. Much like a florida flats boat, tunnel hull, floats in 5" and runs in less. You can pole or troll, and the low open deck makes it great for fly, casting, or wading. The only drawback is you don't want to run across a big body of 2'-3' w/ whitecaps. I plan my fishing a little more and trailer closer to my area. http://www.newwaterboatworks.com


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

<"((((>< said:


> None better, period.


Arguable. Plus some of us have budgets. :frown:


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

<"((((>< said:


> None better, period.


Too little glass for the price. My 2cents!


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*I shouldn't have*

I do not have enough experience to have posted on this topic.

Last weekend I was out in some back lakes in a couple of the aforementioned boats and I really, really like the Curlew the best. I like the way it handled the chop most of all. I couldn't pole it though. Keep going in circles. Was able to get out of the oysters (deep in them) in some very shallow water. I am not in the market for a ride of this caliber so I didn't consider the price.

James


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Pole a Hells Bay, Maverick or Ranger Phantom and youll think again James. Take Care.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

My experience is some of the flats boats will keep you absolutely soaked coming across the bay into a 2-3ft chop at 45 degrees and 20 mph winds. So try and set up your trips so you don't have to experience these conditions. 

Also no one knows when some of the lighter constructed boats will reach their limit on absorbing energy from continued rough water pounding. At that point cracks are then a reality and it then depends on the warranty whether they are covered.

Charles


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

My boat does not go in 2-3 chop. It is just not safe in a 16.5' poling skiff. I will run shorelines and back bay waters to avoid open water.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Sight Cast said:


> My boat does not go in 2-3 chop. It is just not safe in a 16.5' poling skiff. I will run shorelines and back bay waters to avoid open water.


What kind of boat do you own?


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

I ended up buying an 18' majek redfishline. The shallow water capabilities are unmatched so far as I can tell. it is very tough to pole & a little rough (smoother than my last boat, however), but it suits my style of fishing very well (wadefishing). Maybe once I know the backlakes like the back of my hand, I could run a different boat, but right now I think I need the Majek to make up for my limited knowledge of the maze just south of POC.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

My 18ft Shallowsport will run,well, shallow all day long. Using the trolling motor is the only way to cruise the flats slow though cause it doesn't pole worth a darn.
Was considering putting a poling platform on the back but feel the weight doesn't really justify the usage. I'd rather maintain the weight I have and especially off the backend. I can say this, they do look sharp though. 

JMO, Monte


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

PJACK, I own a 2000 model Back Country Phantom, which is now Ranger's Phantom. It is the same exact hull and weight.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*I hope to*

One day I will catch a Red on a fly (didn't happen on my last outting). While at the coast I've dedicated about 50% of my fishing to it. So far I have blown two chances.

A big red charged a shrimp pattern right at me once, made me tinkle myself a little.

I'm new to shallow, salt fishing. I'm loven it though. Thanks for the thread...
I'm still learning.



Sight Cast said:


> Pole a Hells Bay, Maverick or Ranger Phantom and youll think again James. Take Care.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

James do you live in Boerne? Where do you typically fish? I live NE San Antonio, off Evans Rd.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Leon Springs*

My address is SA, Boerne is a stones throw away. I see the Houston guys doing a Happy Hour now and again. The SA chapter of 2Cool should do one sometime.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*Po'c*



<"((((>< said:


> My address is SA, Boerne is a stones throw away. I see the Houston guys doing a Happy Hour now and again. The SA chapter of 2Cool should do one sometime.


I vote for a PO'C Happy Hour at Bob's, Josie's, The Spot or Maddens.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Sounds good to me*

If I were in POC I'd probebly want to do Happy Hour in some back lake with a spoon fly.

tight lines



Capt. Lowtide said:


> I vote for a PO'C Happy Hour at Bob's, Josie's, The Spot or Maddens.


----------

